# Breast preparation



## nauti boy (Aug 3, 2008)

Not what your thinking!! New to waterfowl hunting and accustomed to buchering my own deer. Any advice to harvesting goose meat. Skinning vs. plucking breast. Flavor of goose skin? Thanks in advance.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

just breast it out, it is the easiest thing to do and gives one plenty of meat.... as for goose meat...i hope you like liver


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i ground the last two geese. used some for chilli and mixed itailian seasoning in some and made meatballs. both were good but still like it best sliced into round steaks ran through a tenderizor browned in a pan and baked with mushroom soup for gravy in the oven.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Soak it in cheap Vodka or Mikes Hard Lemonade for 48 hours. Drain, Marinade to tasting and soak for another 48 hours. I typically chunk mine and make them into kabobs.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Take a look here.........

ttp://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=Wild+Goose+breast 

Has to be one here.

Bill


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Or maybe here.......

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/WildOhioCookbook/huntingrecipeswfowlrecipes/tabid/5682/Default.aspx

Bill


----------



## afansler (Dec 19, 2009)

Jerky is pretty good. Look online for good recipes and use either an oven or dehydrator.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Soak it in cheap Vodka or Mikes Hard Lemonade for 48 hours. Drain, Marinade to tasting and soak for another 48 hours. I typically chunk mine and make them into kabobs.


Whats all the cheap nasty alcohol do?!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Jerky is good for it...Or chunk it up and marinade it in worchester sauce and cook it on the grill and season it with dry steak seasoning....DO NOT overcook it or it will be livery and tough....


----------

